# Jigköpfe selber gießen



## c-laui (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo.
Da ich mir beim angeln in der Elbe immer relativ viele Jigköpfe abreiße, habe ich mir mal überlegt diese vielleicht selber zu gießen. Nun meine Frage.

Lohnt sich das preislich überhaupt die Jigs selber zu gießen ?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen ?

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

Ja,
wenn Du es konsequent machst und alle Bleipodukte (auch in der Zukunft) giesst. Bedenke aber, das die Formen richtig teuer sind bzw. Du auch aus Silikon selber welche machen kannst.
Also einmal investieren und dann *immer* gießen. - Sonst lass es sein.
Burkhard


----------



## holle (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

jiggiessformen aus silikon würde ich sein lassen. ist zu ungenau und hält nicht lange.
die jiggiessformen von do-it kosten zwar neu ca 45 eus, aber sind einfach klasse. 
wenn man bei ebay schaut gibts ab und an auch gebrauchte zu guten preisen zb neue auch da.

ich giesse nur noch selbst. 
jighaken kaufen, blei in autowerkstätten für ne packung kaffe erfragen. allerdings ist das nicht mehr lang möglich da die ganzen kfz-hersteller und werkstätten ihre auswuchtbleie auf andere bleilose legierungen die nicht bei den bleischmelztemperaturen schmelzen umrüsten. also heisst es die werkstatt-tonne nach auswuchtgewichten aus blei zu durchforsten.


----------



## c-laui (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

Vielen Dank für eure Tips. Ich werde mir das mal überlegen. Vielleicht mit nem Freund zusammen. Der Fischt auch Gummis. Das würde sparen.


----------



## Parnischka (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

Hallo. da kann ich dir eine sagen, es lohnt sich selber giessen.
Nun bleibt , wie gesagt, giessformen. 
Da sag ich nur eine. Formen kannst du selber machen, und zwar welche du willst.
Ganz einfach.
Du nimst Gips oder noch so was enlieches zubeisp. fur Fugen. Dann nimst einen schachtel zumbeispiel von streichholz, giess rein, dann machstu aus knete fiegur oder selbe fiegur ,ein hacken, einbieshen feten und rein druken bis halbe, lassen bis alles fesst, wieder alles fetten und oben giesen. Nun hastu selber form gemacht. jetz kannst du alles giessen. Na ja meine fehler, kannst du nichts sagen.ok. eine gute tip mache ich selbe so auch.
Ach ubrigens, blei kannst du bei auto battarie nehmen da drin viel blei, Oft stehen die auf dir straЯe.


----------



## holle (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

dobry utro parnischka. |supergri

meinst das bestimmt ungefähr *so hier *


----------



## Nightbird61 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

aber nur formen von do-it|bla:nichts anderes ,habe auch mal ne andere form gekauft#q


----------



## Parnischka (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

Ja genau, ist das nicht schon. Woher kommst du ?und wo wohnst du? in Bonn


----------



## holle (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

bin ein sachse aus dresden und hatte in der schule bischen russisch. :q


----------



## Chrissi007 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

Hallo Leute,
also ich tendiere mitlerweile auch dazu selber zu gießen. Jeder der Formen und das passende (!!!) zubehör dafür sucht, sollte mal www.bleigussformen.de anklicken. Die Formen sind aus Alu (glaube ich|kopfkrat) und funktionieren echt prima. Die Auswahl ist mitlerweile sehr groß und man bekommt dort alles, was man zum gießen sonst noch braucht. 
Ach ja, Blei gibts auch günstig beim Dachdecker. Nur so als Tipp...|rolleyes

Viel Spaß beim Gießen,

Christian


----------



## seba (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

und wer von euch tut sich die jigkopfe selbstgiessen?


----------



## lsski (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

Ich schon seit Jahren und Blei bekommt man für kleines Geld auch bei E Bay.
Nur verrottetes Blei gießen ist nicht immer ungefährlich !!

Bleioxide und Feuer ist der knaller schlecht hin .

Regen ist auch nicht gut für den Schmelztiegel.

Kinder und Hunde sind zu verbannen.

Ein Gas/ Strom-Brenner mit mindestens 2000W ist ok

Coolmann Benzinkocher haben 4220 Watt und geht ab !

Campunggasfunzeln schmelzen auch reines Blei aber das ist eher Gas vernichtung !

PS: jeder verbrennt sich mal die Finger !

ERGO: Wer nur halbe Sachen auf die schnelle macht landet im Krankenhaus !


----------



## seba (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

hallo


ich gieße seit paar wochen auch selber, hier habe ich paar Footballingjig


----------



## siloaffe (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

Ich giesse auch schon lange selbst. 

*Jigköpfe mit Drathhalter* 


1. Blei aufsetzen
2. Giessform Bestücken
3. Giessform einspannen
4. Giessen
5. Giessform leeren
Achtung die form kann ganz schön heiß werden
Ich schmeiße sie daher ab und an mal in nen Eimer Wasser. 
Bevor ihr weiter giesst muss die Form aber wieder trocken sein sonst spritzt euch beim giessen das flüssige Blei über!!! 






























Jetzt muss noch die giessnase abgezwickt und der Drath umgebogen und eingekürzt werden.











Alles in allem kostet der fertige Jig (je nach Ek Preisen) ca. 15ct (+-5ct)  billiger geht nicht mehr.

Viel Spaß
Markus


----------



## zorra (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

@Siloaffe welche Haken benutzt du....schön kurze Schenkel..haste nee Bezugsquelle davon????als Rheinangler nee überlegung wert.
gr.zorra


----------



## seba (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

Hallo



ja das stimmt, das man die nicht günstiger bekommt.Mit wasser und gissen muss man echt aufpassen, beim kollegen ist da etwas explodiert, hat sich ganz schön verbrannt. Alles wegen wasser in der gießform.

Hier die habe ich heute gemacht.


----------



## siloaffe (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*



zorra schrieb:


> @Siloaffe welche Haken benutzt du....schön kurze Schenkel..haste nee Bezugsquelle davon????als Rheinangler nee überlegung wert.
> gr.zorra




Die haken hab ich bei Ebay inne USA als 1000er Pack bestellt kann dir aber nicht mehr genau sagen wie die heißen und wo ich die bestellt hatte......


----------



## holle (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

@ zorra
sieht aus wie matzuo sickle-hooks. gibts als rohlinge bei den amis über ebay.com oder fertig in deutschland.


----------



## seba (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

ist es nicht besser wenn die haken, länger sind? die sehen so kurz aus, gibt es da nicht viele fehlbisse?


----------



## zorra (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

Danke für die Infos.
gr.zorra


----------



## siloaffe (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*



seba schrieb:


> ist es nicht besser wenn die haken, länger sind? die sehen so kurz aus, gibt es da nicht viele fehlbisse?




Ums kurz zu sagen: NEIN


----------



## Wollebre (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

wer sich nicht die Vorderfüße an der heißen Gießform verbrennen will, sollte Griffe und ein Klappscharnier anbauen..

Blei gibts meist auch kostenlos in Schützenvereine. Sind froh wenn die das los werden.

Wolfgang


----------



## Slick (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

Ich habe ja mehrere Jigkopfformen und wenn eine sehr warm ist wird sie im Wasser abgekühlt und ich gieße dann mit einer anderen Form weiter.Dabei trocknet die warme Gußform und es gibt keine Verbrennung(Spritzer) beim eingießen des Bleies.


Hier mal meine Hakenquellen.

http://www.ebay.de/sch/jkbfly/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

http://www.ebay.de/sch/killerjigs/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

vorher kurz nach Kombiversand fragen und gut ist.

Grüße


----------



## seba (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Ums kurz zu sagen: NEIN




wie groß sind den deine gummifische? wie lang sind den die haken die du verwendest

mfg


----------



## siloaffe (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

Meine Jigs sind (ab Bleikopf wo der Gufi anstößt bis in den Bogen) genau 3,5cm und die fische ich an Gummis bis 18cm jedoch ab 14 cm mit Stinger.


----------



## CarpCrakc (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Meine Jigs sind (ab Bleikopf wo der Gufi anstößt bis in den Bogen) genau 3,5cm und die fische ich an Gummis bis 18cm jedoch ab 14 cm mit Stinger.



Gibt das nich n bissle viel Fehlbisse ?


----------



## siloaffe (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Gibt das nich n bissle viel Fehlbisse ?



Immernoch nein, das Gegenteil ist der Fall.:m

(Ich rede natürlich ausschlieslich vom Zanderangeln)


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (4. April 2013)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

Hallo,
mal eine Frage, ich bekomme von einem Schützenverein 50kg Blei.
90% sind vom Luftgewehr und 10% vom KK.
Kann ich die ohne Bedenken einschmelzen? 

Gruß
 Michael


----------



## Harrie (4. April 2013)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

Kannst du nehmen.


----------



## seba (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

Hier mein neue selbstgemachte form fur Grundblei


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*



seba schrieb:


> Hier mein neue selbstgemachte form fur Grundblei



Hast Du da nicht irgendwie was vergessen ?
Wo hast Du denn die Schnurdurchführung, oder wo legst  denn Öse oder Wirbel ein?


----------



## seba (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

Das kommt noch

Gesendet von meinem SM-T210 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Greenmile1 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jigköpfe selber gießen*

sehen gut aus #6


----------

